# Bowhunting 101



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Having hunted the Wasatch extended for a couple days now, I've learned some great bowhunting tactics from watching other bowhunters and I want to share them with you all, just in case you haven't witnessed these clever strategies.

1. Don't wait until legal shooting time to leave your outfit in the morning. You can use a flashlight to maneuver through the oak and brush to get ahead of any other hunters and be the first to reach the horizon.

2. You need a cell phone to hunt and don't turn off the sound! You might miss an important text message.

3. If you see a deer, run after it. If you see another hunter, run to get ahead of him.

4. Fawns are legal game. So if you see one - shoot. If the fawn is 150 yards away, don't worry. It's only a fawn, so it doesn't matter if you just wound it. And don't waste valuable hunting time following up on any shot. You aren't going to find your arrow anyway.

5. You won't kill anything if you don't shoot. Real bowhunters can make a 100+ yard shot because they practice at that range.

6. "No Trespassing" doesn't mean "No Hunting".

7. When you meet a non-hunter on the mountain, get in their face. Even better, threaten them. They've got no **** business on the mountain and they're just liberal socialist treehuggers who voted for Obama, anyway.

8. If you don't kill a big buck, it's the DWR's fault.

I'm sure these tips will be helpful. Good hunting!


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Exactly why I have not hunted the front in November for about 7 yrs now. It's really sad to say but it's the truth. Don't get me wrong I have went out a few times in those yrs with my brother and I am instantly reminded why I shoot ducks now instead of chasing rutting bucks.


----------



## .54 (Sep 24, 2007)

Finnegan,

Your statements have me puzzled... I have been under the impression that those who hunt archery, particulary the Wasatch; are somewhat of a more refined character than those who hunt in the more general, un-gentlemanly manor of "Any Legal Weapon?". It is quite disturbing to discover there may exist such brutes on the venerable "Wasatch Extended" as you describe. I am quite off put by this unfolding of events as you have described.

Bollocks! Bollocks I say!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

.54 said:


> Finnegan,
> 
> Your statements have me puzzled... I have been under the impression that those who hunt archery, particulary the Wasatch; are somewhat of a more refined character than those who hunt in the more general, un-gentlemanly manor of "Any Legal Weapon?". It is quite disturbing to discover there may exist such brutes on the venerable "Wasatch Extended" as you describe. I am quite off put by this unfolding of events as you have described.
> 
> Bollocks! Bollocks I say!


:-D


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

I am on the opposite side of this arguement.. I live up against the Wasatch, spent at least 2 days every week since the end of Sept on foot.. ran in to dozens of different hunters on the muzzy, and rifle.. helped out many young rifle hunter kids drag down their deer.. never ran into a non hunter without rage.. technically you can shoot a fawn.. 
and they do make sights, and powerful bows that allow you to take long shots at game. 
You can talk on your phone if you want it is a free country after all..
I am just wondering if you are in an area that is chuck full of unethical hunters that break every rule in the book.. or this thread is very pessimistic..
I have had the exact opposite experience on the extended.. it seems like you have been skunked, and are making excuses.. there have been more deer than I have seen in years, and if you can't get away from the crowds then don't hate..


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

On one outing I ran into 
a hunter who must have had a quart of jade east cologne on, maybe he was hunting does :?:


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Finnegan said:


> 1. Don't wait until legal shooting time to leave your outfit in the morning. You can use a flashlight to maneuver through the oak and brush to get ahead of any other hunters and be the first to reach the horizon.


What's wrong with leaving your rig before light???


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Finnegan said:


> Having hunted the Wasatch extended for a couple days now, I've learned some great bowhunting tactics from watching other bowhunters and I want to share them with you all, just in case you haven't witnessed these clever strategies.
> 
> 1. Don't wait until legal shooting time to leave your outfit in the morning. You can use a flashlight to maneuver through the oak and brush to get ahead of any other hunters and be the first to reach the horizon.
> 
> ...


I don't hunt the extended as much as some of you, but I've never encountered any of those scenarios except #1 and I was the "jerk" leaving my rig before shooting time because I wanted to be already set at shooting time. Isn't that what a good hunter does?

In fact, because I have to come all the way up from Enoch/Cedar City, and because I'm willing to take a cow and/or doe, most of the hunters I encounter are very helpful to this foreigner. I've even been given hand drawn maps showing where some of the water, meadows, trails, and feeding and bedding grounds are.

And the non-hunters usually wish me good luck. In fact, once when I had one of my heart rhythm episodes (180 beats per minute, resting), it was 3 kids from Sweden and a former nurse and her husband that hauled me off the mountain and took me to the hospital.

And as far as the cologne, the deer, moose and elk on that range smell that stuff all the time. All it means to them is that there is nothing to fear. Clever hunter, I would say!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I've seen it both ways. I've ran into and hunted with some real class acts, and right on the other hand, I have witnessed some really BAD hunting behavior up there. The snow seems to bring out the "tard" factor in greater numbers. There will always be idiots out there taking long shots, cutting people off, and giving bowhunting a black eye for what ever reason. I feel your pain Finn. But I also know from being old like you that a lot more gets under my skin these days. Be like a duck my friend, just let it role off yer back like so much pond water and lead others by example...



> In fact, once when I had one of my heart rhythm episodes (180 beats per minute, resting),


I know what that's like!!! :shock: :evil:


----------



## 2sneekee (Sep 21, 2007)

The thing I don't understand about this particular post, is how you are any better of a so called bowhunter for posting this I am holier then thou post? So according to your observations from your place of high ethical standing as a bowhunter, any person who gets out of there truck to get an early start, or anyone who carries a cell phone doesn't meet your standard of expertise? And let me guess, you were the other "hunter". Who was chasing the same buck through the woods.....but because you are holier then the other hunter, it was " your mountain, and your deer"? Was he just faster at out running you, so now your mad? Did you get in his face and have the same discussion as the so called other hunter did with the tree hugger? What makes you so much better, to get on a forum to complain and put yourself on a pedestal?

In my opinion everyone would be a better sportsman if they would stop all the whining about everyone else, and show who you really are by your actions instead of this crap on a forum for people to get together to whine and show the public the same image of hunters that you are complaining about others being! No wonder I have stayed away from this forum for years now!


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry if my attempt at humor was too dry. Then again, maybe a couple of you are too absolute and way too serious. I'll go sit in the corner, now.

But a quick smart-ass remark: A little more consideration for and a little less competition with other hunters makes a more productive hunt for everybody.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I saw the humor in it...thank you for that post Finnegan!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> Sorry if my attempt at humor was too dry. Then again, maybe a couple of you are too absolute and way too serious. I'll go sit in the corner, now.
> 
> But a quick smart-ass remark: A little more consideration for and a little less competition with other hunters makes a more productive hunt for everybody.


Apparently the "new" guys don't like your sense of humor. Great post.

Those that don't know Finn he's a master archer who brings years and years of expertise that he shares with youth. He knows what he's talking about.


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh dry huh.. I guess we didn't see the smilie faces, and lol's and lmfao's.. I should have noticed..


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't get it either, pretty lame post Finn. I too am puzzled with complaint #1.


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

I dont know finn personally but i do know that he does alot with the youth through the program at datus (atleast i think i heard that somewhere) and i think thats awesome!! I had a membership there last year and the youth nights were always PACKED!! Hes doing great things for the sport! I caught the sarcasm /humor in the post but I know alot of that crap happens up on the front. So when something i do (hike before shooting light) was mentioned, i just wanted to hear how some might consider that unethical. Thanks for all you do to train young shooters Finn. Im sure i could learn alot from your experise.


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

This is what's so frustrating about this forum, if you are part of a click, you have buddies that come to the rescue when you post a large list of pessimistic complaints about issues on the Wasatch. And everyone that is not part of clicks are "newbies" and don't know anything. I know if I wrote those complaints, I would be thrown to the wolves..


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Finns not in the click either. He's old and he smells funny. That's why kids and dogs love him so much! :mrgreen:


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

utaharcheryhunter said:


> This is what's so frustrating about this forum, if you are part of a click, you have buddies that come to the rescue when you post a large list of pessimistic complaints about issues on the Wasatch. And everyone that is not part of clicks are "newbies" and don't know anything. I know if I wrote those complaints, I would be thrown to the wolves..


There are no wolves in Utah, just large coyotes.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

utaharcheryhunter said:


> This is what's so frustrating about this forum, if you are part of a click, you have buddies that come to the rescue when you post a large list of pessimistic complaints about issues on the Wasatch. And everyone that is not part of clicks are "newbies" and don't know anything. I know if I wrote those complaints, I would be thrown to the wolves..


You are right, there are many clicks here, you have to click on every page to move to the next, or maybe you are looking for the word clique?? :mrgreen: 
This is a forum to discuss techniques and share experiences to make us all better hunters and more ethical to boot. Some take the technique of just freaking out and Finn chose the humorous approach. I am not a part of his clique, but I think I saw him driving one day in a truck with a Utah Archery sticker, long haired hippy from what I could see, looked like the kind of guy my mom told me to avoid, so I formally withdrew from his clique. 
I think we can all learn something from what he has posted. I am highly annoyed at some of these techniques also, not that I have ever hunted a single hour on the extended. Rather than just try to beat the next guy, which will result in the deer being spooked away almost every time why not try to work together? I did that once as the other guys included me hunting solo in their group; it was a great experience! That selfish approach is not good in any aspect in our life including marriage, work, school, church, volunteering, etc.


----------



## 2sneekee (Sep 21, 2007)

Thank you utaharcheryhunter glad I am not the only person who feels this way! I hate reading these lame excuses of humor. Do you guys really think all your whining or finding fault with correcting someone's spelling makes you superior? This forum is full of arrogant know it all's who don't focus on the sport, but find fault in it! I would hunt with a guy like utaharcheryhunter any day over any of these good ol boys who love to keep track of how many posts they write, and have to post some bowhunting gospel from there own book of knowledge to show prove to everyone there status of a bowhunter. Keep trash talkin and hope I don't have to run into you on the mountain.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I love bowhunting


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

You can see most of those activities on any mountain in the state in Aug. It's not just the front. I'm sure Finns teaching the little upcoming hunters plenty on how to hunt the "right way".


----------



## cdlarse1 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm sure the majority of guys who break your "rules" have good intentions, but just don't know any better. Not gonna lie, I've been guilty of a couple of those offenses in my early days. Purely because I didn't know any better. Funny post though. I laughed.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

I thought it was a funny post. I like how some people get so uptight. But hey lets keep it up cause i don't have much going on tonight and a 30 pack to boot.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

2sneekee said:


> Thank you utaharcheryhunter glad I am not the only person who feels this way! I hate reading these lame excuses of humor. Do you guys really think all your whining or finding fault with correcting someone's spelling makes you superior? This forum is full of arrogant know it all's who don't focus on the sport, but find fault in it! I would hunt with a guy like utaharcheryhunter any day over any of these good ol boys who love to keep track of how many posts they write, and have to post some bowhunting gospel from there own book of knowledge to show prove to everyone there status of a bowhunter. Keep trash talkin and hope I don't have to run into you on the mountain.


Maybe you two girls should put on your big girl pants and deal with the fact you have no sense of humor. I say that because of your threat. No need to be a tough Guy. Learn to laugh. If you want to have a stick up your rectum go on over to monster muleys. They like people like you. They cater to the "serious" hunter.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

cdlarse1 said:


> I'm sure the majority of guys who break your "rules" have good intentions, but just don't know any better. Not gonna lie, I've been guilty of a couple of those offenses in my early days. Purely because I didn't know any better. Funny post though. I laughed.


Welcome to the forum! I, too, have done a few of those, but I will need to confess those on the law breakers confession thread.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> 2sneekee said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you utaharcheryhunter glad I am not the only person who feels this way! I hate reading these lame excuses of humor. Do you guys really think all your whining or finding fault with correcting someone's spelling makes you superior? This forum is full of arrogant know it all's who don't focus on the sport, but find fault in it! I would hunt with a guy like utaharcheryhunter any day over any of these good ol boys who love to keep track of how many posts they write, and have to post some bowhunting gospel from there own book of knowledge to show prove to everyone there status of a bowhunter. Keep trash talkin and hope I don't have to run into you on the mountain.
> ...


Some guys are just wound a little tighter than others... In this guys case, he's probably got shorts on that are two sizes too small. The boys cant breath! That or he's German... They don't laugh either...


----------



## TheMtnGuide (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm sure that I'll get crap for whatever I say but I'll try to speak from heart and from my experience. My opinions are my own and just want to see how other hunters are feeling about ethics along the Wasatch front. With the amount of people hunting the Wasatch extended these days it's almost impossible to hunt an area without running into other hunter's unless your willing to hike your butt off for it. So if you have the expectations that your going to have it to yourself then get over it. It's impossible to know what others are doing and thinking when your trying to make a move. You have to be aggressive but you don't need to be dumb. I've seen a lot of crazy hunting tactics which made me come up with my new slogan "The Anti Hunter" for those that don't understand wind direction, motion, sky-lining, tactics, ethics, proximity to target, patience, etc. I figure that a lot more game would go down if some understood these principles. The things that I don't understand is the 100+ yrd impossible shots and the running towards game like they don't know your coming. What are these people thinking? I think sometimes the shot of adrenalin to some seeing a buck cuts off the blood to the brain which in turn throws off judgment and reality. Who knows the mayhem could help someone else out in a different canyon who doesn't have a clue what's going on. I don't know how someone can wound multiple animals a season from flinging arrows across canyons?? I really haven't heard of to many 100+ yrd shots that turned out successful. I know it happens but what's the cost? Who knows maybe the hunting would improve if people had good ethics in mind, but it's every man for himself which I understand to a point. I just hope we don't mess up a good thing because of confrontations and poor judgement. It's hard to say what's an ethical shot even if your within 100 yrds sometimes and those shots aren't always easy. 

Only a few days left so you better get out there and fling some arrows or you may starve through the winter.. Unless you have an elk tag then you have time and a bigger target. Good Luck!


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

TheMtnGuide said:


> I'm sure that I'll get crap for whatever I say but I'll try to speak from heart and from my experience. My opinions are my own and just want to see how other hunters are feeling about ethics along the Wasatch front. With the amount of people hunting the Wasatch extended these days it's almost impossible to hunt an area without running into other hunter's unless your willing to hike your butt off for it. So if you have the expectations that your going to have it to yourself then get over it. It's impossible to know what others are doing and thinking when your trying to make a move. You have to be aggressive but you don't need to be dumb. I've seen a lot of crazy hunting tactics which made me come up with my new slogan "The Anti Hunter" for those that don't understand wind direction, motion, sky-lining, tactics, ethics, proximity to target, patience, etc. I figure that a lot more game would go down if some understood these principles. The things that I don't understand is the 100+ yrd impossible shots and the running towards game like they don't know your coming. What are these people thinking? I think sometimes the shot of adrenalin to some seeing a buck cuts off the blood to the brain which in turn throws off judgment and reality. Who knows the mayhem could help someone else out in a different canyon who doesn't have a clue what's going on. I don't know how someone can wound multiple animals a season from flinging arrows across canyons?? I really haven't heard of to many 100+ yrd shots that turned out successful. I know it happens but what's the cost? Who knows maybe the hunting would improve if people had good ethics in mind, but it's every man for himself which I understand to a point. I just hope we don't mess up a good thing because of confrontations and poor judgement. It's hard to say what's an ethical shot even if your within 100 yrds sometimes and those shots aren't always easy.
> 
> Only a few days left so you better get out there and fling some arrows or you may starve through the winter.. Unless you have an elk tag then you have time and a bigger target. Good Luck!


Eloquently put and right to the point.

As for hiking through the maples and oaks before light - deer and elk see and hear perfectly well in the dark. In many cases along the Front, if I do that, it only serves the purpose of herding animals away from me and everyone else who might be behind me. If PETA organized a drive with 20 kids hiking up the hill and beating pots and pans first thing in the morning, we'd all be fit to be tied. So I don't think it's too judgmental to point out how bowhunters, in effect, often do the same thing.

On the side, DATUS is a great club and their JOAD program is outstanding. I send a lot of kids their way, but I'm not a DATUS member. My thing is the National Archery in the Schools Program. I just teach kids how to shoot a bow. Teaching them how to hunt is somebody else's job.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I really haven't heard of to many 100+ yrd shots that turned out successful. I know it happens but what's the cost? Who knows maybe the hunting would improve if people had good ethics in mind, but it's every man for himself which I understand to a point. I just hope we don't mess up a good thing because of confrontations and poor judgement.


Your whole post is spot on but this section makes the most sense to me. The powers that be are watching and listening. The rules they make up for hunting are guided by what they "perceive" is actually happening in the field. More idiot behavior observed will always equal less opportunity for all.

Ones ethics can only be determine by what you do when nobody is watching. Tread lightly my bowhunting friends, the man *is* watching.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

There's so many wadded panties in here, I thought somebody must've went on a panty raid or somethin. Sheesh folks. You say the word "ethics" or "manners" and oh no! The poster is a self-absorbed, holier-than-thou elitist of the worst sort.


----------

